# Biggest Gun You Shot



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

What is the biggest gun you guys have ever shot?


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

.375 H & H...... Big cannon......but a nice gun.

But I will stick to shot guns and my 7 mm Rem Mag.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

4 gauge - heavy recoil!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

338 winchester mag. :sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Marlin Guide Gun .45/70 with the hottest handloads you can load(.458 Lott specs), I busted my mouth and nose, and knocked the crosshairs out of my scope.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

USS Providence (CLG-6) 6"/47 gun turret. One shot, one time. Shell weighed slightly more than 100 pounds. Does this count...... :lol:


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

A custom winchester lightweight rechambered to 460 weatherby. Shot it in Africa two years ago. All I can say is wow. The PH who owned it also has a 500 Nitro Express and said that the "hammer" as he calls it, kicks way harder than the 500.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

M198 155mm Medium Howitzer, Towed I got to pull the cord three times. Other than that the biggest caliber machine gun I have fired is the Mark 19 40mm grenade launcher. As far as rifles go, it would be an AR-50 50BMG.

Chuck Norris appeared in the "Street Fighter II" video game, but was removed by Beta Testers because every button caused him to do a roundhouse kick. When asked about this "glitch," Norris replied, "That's no glitch."


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

375 H&H mag. But I used to call fire for 155 Howitzers if that counts


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

.50 BMG..
With the muzzlebrake it had, it was easier on the shoulder then a Marlin .45-70.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

25mm bushmaster...


----------

